# Need some solid info



## countryboy84 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am looking for work doing somthing a long the lines of book keeping. Not tax prep just keeping books, inventory sheets and things like that. I was wondering if anyone has any sites that offer that. I have done a lot of work in this field. I was an acount custody manager while in the AF and handle a couple of accounts that valued over 8 digits. I have all my training records to from the AF and from a couple of civi orgs as well. I would also be ok with data entry of curtain types. I just need help getting hooked up with real legit places to get the work.
Thanks


----------



## byexample (Aug 28, 2009)

My advice is to talk to the accountants in your area. When I've needed bookkeeping help in the past I asked my accountant to refer me to someone.

You may need to work for cheap for the first couple of clients to help build up references and get the ball rolling. If you have some free time you could always do some pro-bono / cheap work for a local non-profit. 

When I started in the web biz many years ago that's how I got my start. Work for cheap / free to build up a reputation and a portfolio -- for a short period of time. That hopefully helps you to get established and build some business relationships.

Best of luck!


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

If you're looking at doing straight bookkeeping type work you might want to consider investing in Quickbooks or at least Quicken to get started. That way all your records are electronic and you can back them up. In addition, most CPA's have the ability to import information from both Quickbooks and Quicken so if you get referrals from the CPA's then most likely some of them will be their clients as well.


----------

